
FOUC with Firefox Quantum - vinayakkulkarni
After all the hype, I finally downloaded Firefox Quantum and the first thing i noticed, while opening GitHub, FOUC happened! I was like, OK, it might be an anomaly but happened again on multiple websites with loads of css &amp; javascript.
======
mtmail
If anybody else is wondering: "FOUC stands for Flash of Unstyled Content."
[https://webkit.org/blog/66/the-fouc-problem/](https://webkit.org/blog/66/the-
fouc-problem/)

